# 94 sentra - stuck gears.



## nanoster (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi,

I have a 94 5-speed sentra-xe with 160k miles. Today I had a problem on shifting the gears. While the engine is on, I cannot shift the gears at all, its like completely stuck, I can go only to neutral where it gives a loud griding noise. The only way I can move in the car is by shutting the engine and shifting the gear and running the engine then.

The clutch wire seems to be fine, as I can feel it being engaged. 

What could be the probable? I will go to a mechanic this weekend, but would like to get an idea of what it could be?

I appreciate any help provided.

Thanks.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

sounds broke....


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

nanoster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 94 5-speed sentra-xe with 160k miles. Today I had a problem on shifting the gears. While the engine is on, I cannot shift the gears at all, its like completely stuck, I can go only to neutral where it gives a loud griding noise. The only way I can move in the car is by shutting the engine and shifting the gear and running the engine then.
> 
> ...


Clutch too close?... With clutch pedal all the way to the floor, start the car in 1st and give it a LOT of gas without letting go of the pedal. See if it starts moving... If it does, your clutch cable is loose, I guess...


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

ya id check the clutch cable especially if u have never replaced i just replace mine at 120K miles and my car is the same model as yours...


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

As everyone else said, check your clutch cable...if that's good then it is most likely a bad pilot bearing or throw-out bearing.


----------



## nanoster (Jan 19, 2006)

Withe engine off anad clutch down to the floor, I can change the gears and move. However when the engine is running, with the clutch down, the gears seem to be stuck, i cannot get it into 1st either..

Clutch cable was replaced a year ago.

Thanks.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

:waving: Exactly, sounds like a bad pilot bearing as I said above...and they only cost around $4 from most parts places.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

chris859 said:


> :waving: Exactly, sounds like a bad pilot bearing as I said above...and they only cost around $4 from most parts places.


:waving: Im pretty sure that his car doesnt even use the pilot bearing. So it cant really go bad...


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

it shouldnt matter if the car is on/off my car goes in gear with the car off and no clutch at all, is it the stock cable???


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Why don't you think his car has a pilot bearing? Im not sure what engine he has, but judging by the SR20 b13 5spd sitting in front of me it looks like the tranny input shaft would go into one...On a further note, If it didn't have one - I doubt I would be able to look one up and give you an SKF bearings pilot bearing part number B22(or substitute part # PB22) - Which says it fits '93-05 sentra, '91-96 g20, '99-'02 g20, '95-'98 200sx, and a bunch of other nissans that don't matter at the moment. Then again, it might use a pilot bushing instead of a pilot bearing... Motormite pilot bushing number 14658(or 14663, which is an older part no.). The pilot bearing is what supports the input shaft/clutch friction disc when they are dis-engaged(pedal pushed in), and allows them to spin free of the flywheel/pressure-plate...if one of these gets too stiff, or goes completely bad it will continue to spin the input shaft, even when the clutch is dis-engaged. The result will be a car that even with the clutch dis-engaged(pedal pushed in), still seems like you aren't pushing the clutch in at all, or not far enough(grinds gears, won't go into gear). And the fact that the car shifts fine while not running, makes this seem all the more likely. But, since these cars "don't have those"...we will assume it isn't the problem for now. Just my 2 cents, I'll leave this one to someone else that knows what they are talking about. Hope you get it figured out, and don't have your car down for too long! Down-time sucks! :cheers:


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Doh! Your talking about the Throw out bearing I think. I was thinking of another part. 

When you order a complete clutch kit they give you the pressure plate, Clutch disk, TOB, Clutch align tool, and another little brass looking cylinder thingy. The Brass cylinder thing doesnt engage in our trannys but we still have it in there anyway for no reason.

Ah fack it...it seems like my post is gonna cause more confusion then help so ill just stay out of this one. Ive replaced clutches before but im just not good with naming the stuff! I just know where it goes how to put it in and what to tq it down to!


----------



## nanoster (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for all your inputs. I will be going to the mechanic on monday. By the way its a 1.6L engine.

How much would i be looking for if its a complete clutch overhaul/even the pilot bearing.

Thanks.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

A cmplete clutch set comes with everything, pressure plate, throw out bearing, and most of the time a pilot bearing, and sometimes a nifty alignment tool as well to ease installation. The clutch set should be less than ~$300 for a good quality stock replacement, or even a slight upgrade(wouldn't hurt to get a stage 1 or stage 2 performance clutch set) It is the labor that will probably be the larger part of your bill! But if you don't have the tools/knowledge to replace it yourself, paying the shop's labor charges are your only option. Let us know how it pans out, and what all is actually discovered to be bad... As I'm sure that any info gained here will probably benefit someone else on the forums at a later date! 


nanoster said:


> Thanks for all your inputs. I will be going to the mechanic on monday. By the way its a 1.6L engine.
> 
> How much would i be looking for if its a complete clutch overhaul/even the pilot bearing.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

If you do order a Clutch kit...go ahead and order an OEM Throw out bearing and some OEM Axle seals also. If the axles seals dont need to be used then you can just sell them. Aftermarket TOB's tend to suck


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

if its a 1.6 and ur gonna keep it pretty stock Nissan sells a kit for $120 if im not mistaken


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Clutch Kit..... NEW from NAPA @$100
Rear Main Seal...... $15-20
Axle seals..... Ive yet to have one leak on a Sentra... Even the one I had with 225,000mi. If you do replace them $10-15 each.
3 Quarts differential oil..... Can vary from 1.99 to 5 per quart

Labor.... They should charge NO MORE than 5 1/2hrs. labor. Your labor rate will vary depending on your area of the country. MOST shops charge Flat Rate.. Which is whatever Alldata, Mitchell On Demand, and such tell them. I HAVE AllData, which the majority of shops in this area use, And it says 5.2hrs to do either the clutch or the rear main.. Most round UP so we'll say 5.5hrs times whatever the shops hourly is.


----------



## nanoster (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

Its the pressure plate, a spring is broken in there and thats the reason its getting stuck. Had to get the whole clutch done, 550 bucks for evrery thing.


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

praise the lord for Clutch Doctors/Brake Doctors not sure if its a Portland area type thing or if you guys might have them near you? They do a clutch on a GA16DE for $275 w/ a lifetime warranty on the parts and they do not so much as blink at any modifications you have under the hood.


----------

